# Hair dye smell



## MermaidAlyss87 (Oct 16, 2008)

Is there a way to get rid of the smell of hair dye after dyeing your hair?

I dyed mine last night and it still smells after i showered


----------



## Bec688 (Oct 17, 2008)

After another few washes the smell should be gone, it's not a permanent thing, don't panic


----------



## SweetLikeSin (Oct 18, 2008)

It takes a couple of washes. Normally after I first get my hair colored I wash it twice in the shower. After about a day or two it's totally gone though.


----------

